# telling the sex of a chick



## Marissa_richmond (Mar 30, 2013)

how soon will i be able to tell what gender my chicks are? and if i have roosters where can i take them? i can't have roosters


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

About 5-8 months they will crow or lay an egg. Then you'll know.


----------



## Marissa_richmond (Mar 30, 2013)

what do i do if i have a rooster? i can't have them


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

Marissa_richmond said:


> what do i do if i have a rooster? i can't have them


How come you can't have them?


----------



## Marissa_richmond (Mar 30, 2013)

they aren't allowed where i live


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Butcher the Roosters ...._OR......_SELL or give them away on _Craigslist _?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Why are you having Roos? If you are purchasing already sexed chicks, then you should not be getting Roos unless by error.


----------



## thesmallholding (Feb 22, 2013)

Marissa_richmond said:


> they aren't allowed where i live


Oh how come?
I'd say sell them, I'd hate to imagine chicks dying because their not hens,


----------



## Marissa_richmond (Mar 30, 2013)

well the Lady who put then all in the box for me, didn't seem to have any idea what sex they could be. she said that they usually come a pullets so they should be hens


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Marissa_richmond said:


> how soon will i be able to tell what gender my chicks are? and if i have roosters where can i take them? i can't have roosters


By 3 months the Tail Feather will show who is who. A hens will stand straight up and her wings will cover part of her butt. Old Rooster has a tail that will start to curve and flop over..pointing downward...and the feathers will be longer....also by 4 months the Boys will develop small knots on the inside face of their legs just about 1/4 the way up from their feet.

Take the young Roosters to the freezer.......they will still be tender and delicious ...not tough or strong tasting.

<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## jenntx (Apr 3, 2013)

We, unfortunately, cannot have roosters either. So far we have had great luck in listing our roosters free to good home in our local online craigslist or classified. We purchased some pullets from our local feed store and they did end up being all being hens. But a friend gave us 3 unknown chicks, and every single one turned out to be a rooster.


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol jenn.  silly chickens!


----------



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

They are so cute you always buy too many and some are Roos! Lol


----------

